# Another newbie to cold smoking...



## chris morse (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi All thanks for having me!

I've cooked a few racks of ribs now and they've all been delicious!  Got recipe for a great rub that I wack on the night before then cook them slow an low in the oven for a few hours...  Everyone who's tried them has been very impressed.  The problem is that because I've not got a hot smoker or suitable BBQ they're missing that smokey dimension.  Which brings me nicely to my dilemma...  From what I've read online I've formed the following plan, I'd really appreciate it of you could confirm I've got it right, correct me if I'm wrong any advice you could give me!

The night before apply the rub to the ribs, wrap in cling film and pop in the fridge... The next morning, set up my DIY cold smoker, about 4 hours before the ribs need to go into the oven, light the wood dust...  Remove the ribs from the fridge (and obviously remove the clingfilm) then place on the rack in the cold smoker.  Smoke for ~4 hours, then transfer to the oven & cook as normal?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2012)

Chris Morse said:


> Hi All thanks for having me!
> 
> I've cooked a few racks of ribs now and they've all been delicious! Got recipe for a great rub that I wack on the night before then cook them slow an low in the oven for a few hours... Everyone who's tried them has been very impressed. The problem is that because I've not got a hot smoker or suitable BBQ they're missing that smokey dimension. Which brings me nicely to my dilemma... From what I've read online I've formed the following plan, I'd really appreciate it of you could confirm I've got it right, correct me if I'm wrong any advice you could give me!
> 
> The night before apply the rub to the ribs, wrap in cling film and pop in the fridge... The next morning, set up my DIY cold smoker, about 4 hours before the ribs need to go into the oven, light the wood dust... *Remove the ribs from the fridge (and obviously remove the clingfilm) then place on the rack in the cold smoker. Smoke for ~4 hours, then transfer to the oven & cook as normal?*


Chris, morning...  You are looking to create bacteria exposing the meat to an extended period of no refrigeration and no heat.... unless you put cure #1 in your rub and let it sit in the fridge for 4-5 days......

On this forum we recommend the 40-140 temp range .....  keeping the meat in that zone for 4 hours or less will more or less insure a safe product to eat.....  no bacterial growth, no pathogen growth.....   equals good safe food....    

Dave


----------



## chris morse (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Dave, sorry, I'm a bit confused are you saying that the ribs wouldn't be safe to eat if they were left in the smoker for that long?  

The outside temp here is about 70 and is unlikely to rise above 90.  I've got a digital thermometer with probe, so I can keep an eye on the temp inside the box or ribs and add tubs of ice if needed.  I could also reduce the time in the smoker down to say 3 hours if that would be safer too?

EDIT:  I've just thought, we'll be at the place we're all staying the night before, so I could smoke them for a few hours the night before when the outside temp is going to be closer to 50, then wrap and pop back in the fridge over night, and smoke again in the morning for a couple hours, then back in the fridge before cooking in the afternoon?  Or is that even worse?!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2012)

Chris, keeping any meat, (that has not cured in the refer for the proper length of time for the cure to penetrate the meat), between 40 -140 for over 4 hours is asking pathogens and bacteria to grow.... That could render the meat full of toxins....

Here is an explanation from the Food Safety Inspection Service....  

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_Sheets/Smoking_Meat_and_Poultry/index.asp


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 26, 2012)

At the temps you are saying your cold smoker will maintain 50-80*F you are well within the Danger Zone were Bacteria will grow. However because there is a Lag Time between Bacterium's exposure to temps above 40*F and Rapid Growth, you do have up to 2 Hours where Cold Smoking can be done safely. HOWEVER, and that is a Big However...The Clock starts when you take the ribs out of the Refrigerator. You take the Ribs out and it takes 20 minutes to Rub and Wrap and get them back in the Refer...That's 20 minutes less Smoke time. Next day you take the Ribs out of the Refer and have to fool around with the Smoker for 30 minutes to get it going right...You are down to 1 Hour 10 Minutes of Safe Smoke time. This 2 Hour time frame is a food industry wide standard of acceptable time for food to be above 40*F before it gets cooked. This allows time for cutting, trimming, rubbing, grinding and any other preparation that food requires before cooking. The 4 hours of Cold Smoke you propose is not recommended and can be very dangerous, that is just too long above 40*F. If you take some added precautions like Washing the meat, being careful not to Splash and contaminate the whole area, Rubbing meat with a Vinegary Mustard or other Acidic liquid and applying a Salty Rub, avoid Injecting or Puncturing the meat in any way and limiting any time above 40*F other than Cold Smoking, you are in a better position to keep yourself and guests Safe in case the Clock runs a little bit over 2 hours because of the unforeseen...If you have any questions feel free to send a PM...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Aug 26, 2012)

That JJ is one smart dude.....  Of course he teaches that stuff and works in the food industry for a living....  Dave


----------



## chris morse (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, so basically I need to cure my meat before smoking it & then cooking it.  This is getting a bit more complicated than I was hoping, but I'm keen to proceed!  I'd like to try and keep the ribs as juicy as possible so would brining be better than curing?  The rub uses salt & sugar in the ratio of 1 salt to 6 sugar.  So I would make this without the salt so I don't double up on the salt...  Is that right?

Thanks for all your help...


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello! You got some solid advice from Chef JJ - I wondered about the brining as well and if you don't get an answer, try sending him a PM.

When you have a minute would you mind stopping by Roll Call and introducing yourself, so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome.

While you are at it would you mind updating your profile to include your location. Thanks!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 27, 2012)

In another thread, I got jumped on big time when I suggested that some folks are doing what's in question in this thread when they saw a narrowly defined rule, I guess this is proof that it is going on....trouble is, many aren't going to ask questions.

Anyway....

Chris, the initial bacterial load of the meat isn't known, so, to be safe, cure the meat or smoke at a safe temperature, don't play guessing games with added acid, salt, questionable temps or bacterial growth lag times, it's not worth the risk.



~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 28, 2012)

Using a Brine will help Tenderize and add moisture to the ribs. As DDF said adding a Nitrite Cure like Cure #1 or Prague Powder will let you extend the Cold smoking time beyond 2 hours but it will give the Ribs a Bacon or Ham on a Stick Flavor. A basic Brine of 1/2 to 1Cup Kosher Salt per 1 Gallon(4L) of Water or Apple Juice plus any Sugar or Herbs and Spices you like will benefit but you must keep the cold smoke to under 2 hours...JJ


----------

